# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  ar-research problems

## 1badcamaro

hopefully its ok to post this here but i'm having problems with the research store and can't get any products to pull up, its giving me a bunch of http code stuff when i try to click anything

----------


## xnotoriousx

Works fine for me mate...

----------


## 1badcamaro

hmmmm, could it be my computer....i have no issues with any other site

----------


## Valac

there products are fine, i know this from personal use.


> Idk if it's jus me but I can't help but to think that place is bull! I mean there Albuterol is red, and the one my Doc precribes my brother is clear?? Idk no bout them mate.


obviously they've mixed it with a different mixture than the ones you've mentioned as they are both mixed with something different.

----------


## 1badcamaro

oook this isn't the supplement forum....is anyone else having problems with the actual site?

----------


## 1badcamaro

ok doesnt make sense to me but i can't type the link in but if i click on the banner on this page it works....problem solved i guess

----------


## c-Z

Seems to be running fine for me typing in or clicking banner.... could be something with your comp.

----------


## *Admin*

It is possible that they are doing some upgrades to the site...

----------


## 1badcamaro

yea it came up for me and started to work, thanks!!!

----------

